# power question about ASUS Crosshair V Formula AM3+ 990FX



## a111087 (Nov 16, 2012)

This board has two power connectors on the very edge of the board by the CPU socket (8-pin and another 4 pin power connector). 
My question is - does the board need power from both connectors to work?  Or will it be fine with just 8-pin power connector? 

I'm trying to run FX-8150 8-core cpu and was wondering if it can do that with just 8-pin connector...


----------



## RCoon (Nov 16, 2012)

My rule of thumb with motherboards. If there is a socket that can be filled with something, fill it!


----------



## a111087 (Nov 16, 2012)

RCoon said:


> My rule of thumb with motherboards. If there is a socket that can be filled with something, fill it!



Thanks, but need something more definitive than that because it may mean that I will need to buy a new power supply since my 750W psu doesn't have that 4-pin cable.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 16, 2012)

a111087 said:


> Thanks, but need something more definitive than that because it may mean that I will need to buy a new power supply since my 750W psu doesn't have that 4-pin cable.



its an EPs optional pin, doesn't have to be filled


----------



## a111087 (Nov 16, 2012)

I just came across this on hardware secrets:


> The motherboard also has an additional ATX12V connector, located near the memory socket, with the same purpose. You must install these connectors.



http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-Motherboard/1319/2


----------



## RCoon (Nov 16, 2012)

a111087 said:


> I just came across this on hardware secrets:
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/ASUS-Crosshair-V-Formula-Motherboard/1319/2



You choose one or the other, not both


----------



## RCoon (Nov 16, 2012)

I hazard that it will work with the following set ups,
using four pin alone (lowest power option for older/cheaper psu's)
using 8 pin alone (or 4+4 if your psu has a splittable block, 4+4 block=8block obv.)
using 8pin+ additional 4pin for overclocking bulldozer as mentioned, (and probably a 4pin adaptor of some sort will be required)
if you have a 'normal I.E. non BD chip, just use the 4 or 8pin as your psu allows, dont worry abou the 'extra' cpu power block until you upgrade to dozer
Moto, 

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/299269-12-question-crosshair-formula-extra

EDIT: I will also mention that i am running an 8350 at 4.7Ghz on 1.45v using only the 8pin connector
there is always the option of plugging in the 4 pin molex peripheral instead, as your psu will support that board anyway


----------



## HammerON (Nov 16, 2012)

To me it is the same as my ASUS RAmpage III Extreme that has two 8-pin power connectors. If you plan to really push the CPU and motherboard than I would plug them both in, if not then just stick with the one 8-pin.
My two cents...


----------



## a111087 (Nov 16, 2012)

Alright, thank you guys!


----------



## gmastra100 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, on a similar vain,  I just got the same board, and had the same question, but being eager I went and plugged 4 of the 8 plug 12v sockets . It works on my x 4 phenom. What I was puzzled with is that I have an XFX 750W PSU. and it comes with 2 x4 pin connectors on one cable with both connectors close together. Only trouble is that the keying of the pins means I can only fit one of them. I want to upgrade to steamroller next year, but don't want to spend more money . Can I split the cable to make the connectors further apart and then fit each into the 2 4 pin mobo connectors ?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Mar 26, 2018)

Holy necro batman


----------

